# Opinions on this diet plan please



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Right, Ive been reading quite a bit of the threads on this forum since joining recently and have been trying to come up with a diet to gain weight. Some of you may have seen my original thread which basically shows I don't eat enough (especially lunch time) and am lacking protein.

I have come up with a diet which I think is realistic me for me to stick to. Please can you give your opinions on it and tell me if I should change anything 

*7:30am* - Porridge possibly with some whey in (I realise that's not a lot for breakfast but I tend to struggle to eat more than a bowl of cereal in the morning and by 10am-ish I am starving! Haha.)

*10:30am-11:00am* - Shake or protein bar

*1:30pm* - Tuna and pasta, or Chicken and pasta/rice, or Baked potato with tuna and beans. Followed by some fruit.

*3:30pm* - Shake or protein bar

*5:30pm-6:00pm* - Chicken fillet with rice

*7:30pm-8:00pm* - Whatever I get for dinner lol

Training will also obviously be added to the scechule.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bumping after 18minutes? Have some patience...


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Originally posted *21*-04-2008, 10:26 PM .. so 2 days and 18mins, not too unreasonable IMO


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Your biggest meals should be breakfast and post work out.

So no i dont like it.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Need protein in your first meal...

Need to have something at the end of the night with caisen for slow protein release...Cottage cheese works great for this

Take a look at my journal...it's a slow go for the first couple of pages but you will see where it's taken me...Not perfect by anymeans but it works for me...happy to share with you...the later diet in my journal has really seemed to work...Cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

stick in your training times buddy so we know which meals you should work on

up the breakfast abit, i stick some whey in with my porridge along with a banana for an energy kick

ive been where you are, i couldnt touch food in the morning bar a slice of toast, force it down and within a day or two yourll get it going and yourll actually want the food

plus ive read somewhere a high protein diet increase metabolism by 30% (high fiber is 15% and fats is like 2%) so when you start this high protein at first its going to be hard, but once the metabolism gets going yourll be looking for food all the time, like i am now 

gonna get me some cottage cheese now along with a shake, cheers cellaratt, i didnt know what to have hehe


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> stick in your training times buddy so we know which meals you should work on
> 
> up the breakfast abit, i stick some whey in with my porridge along with a banana for an energy kick
> 
> ...


Training time will be after work about 6pm .. so obviously the planned diet would have to change on those days. It's all so damn confusing at the moment trying to figure out what's best to do lol.

So eating more breakfast gets easier then? I will definitely give it a go.

Slightly off topic, but what do you think of this weight bench and weights package - http://www.connection-fitness.co.uk/category/Weight_Training/Weight_Training_Packages_71/Home_Gym_Starter_Pack/740/index.aspx - I really need some equipment at home!

@ cellaratt: Thanks for the link. I'll take a look


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

cymru where abouts are u from mate north or soúth


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

offo said:


> cymru where abouts are u from mate north or soúth


I'm from the north mate .. what about you?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

same mate erm i am near st asaph and ye?


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

offo said:


> same mate erm i am near st asaph and ye?


Ahh right, not too far from me then really, I'm near Caernarfon.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

just curious (was going over some bulking diets as i need a new one)

hows the breakfast coming along? going down easier now?


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

It's getting easier mate, definitely! I used struggle with porridge before, now it's goes down a treat with some whey and honey lol. I'm going to try an' increase it this week also with maybe a banana.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

oo you mad head

na serious though mate, good on ya! im in the same position! do you have a shake with it aswell or just some whey in with the porridge?


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

I just stick some whey in the porridge at the moment, had been considering having a shake with it but I already have 2 a day (3 on days I workout!) so I'm thinking it might be too much :confused1:

I've been sticking to my diet plan well expect for the *5:30pm-6:00pm* bit which is normally my working out time. So I've just been having a shake with oats instead of the planned chicken. I think I will have to try and sort it this week though, even if I just have a chicken sandwich along with my shake.

I've been taking full fat milk with my shake too which works out at 374 cals per shake so I hope I will have gained weight soon .. not going to go on the scales for another week or so!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

yeh dont touch the scales mate itll drive you insane hehe

just curious, you say you have oats with your whey, what exactly is the recipe and preparation? im still trying to find an oat/whey mix i can enjoy apart from porridge of course

i have about 3 shakes a day with two scoops, aslong as you got good whole meals down you i dont see the harm in having 3 or 4 shakes, have them with or shortly after your meals


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

I just stick some Morrisons own brand instant oats (same as I have the morning) in with my whey, add milk and mix. Doesn't taste any different really, just that it's a thicker shake 

I have 2 different shakes also, BSN syntha 6 which I take during the day (I read it's good throughout the day due to it's slow release of protein, but no good after a workout) and vanilla MP Max whey from MyProtein after a workout.


----------

